# Ipod 6ème génération vidéo



## Lalea (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un petit problème avec mon Ipod nano multitouch: je n'arrive pas à lire les clips vidéos, le son défile mais l'image ne bouge pas. Si vous avez une idée de ce que je pourrais faire pour arriver à faire défiler les vidéos normalement, merci de me répondre 

J'ai lu sur le forum du site d'Apple (en anglais, donc en réalité je n'ai pas lu j'ai déchiffré ^^) que ce dernier Ipod ne lisait pas les vidéos, mais alors pourquoi il y aurait une section clip vidéo?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Sly54 (9 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je crois que le 6G, contrairement au 5G, ne lit pas les video.
Sûr de chez sûr, il ne les enregistre pas car il n'a plus de caméra


----------



## Lalea (14 Janvier 2011)

Il n'a plus de caméra?
Pourquoi, les autres Ipod ont des caméras avec lesquels on peut filmer? :mouais:
Mais pourquoi il y aurai une section clips vidéos si on ne peut pas lire les vidéos??


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2011)

Non, plus de caméra (cf ici). Le nano 5G (donc le précédent) avait une caméra (cf ici).


----------



## Lalea (14 Janvier 2011)

OK..
Donc la fonction "clips vidéos" est là pour rien!
Ben merci alors!


----------



## ET80 (14 Janvier 2011)

Pour écouter tes clips vidéo, même sans les voir .


----------

